# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  Türklerin kullandığı temrenler (ok uçları)

## anau

*TÜRKLERİN KULLANDIĞI TEMRENLER (OK UÇLARI)*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
A) Kemik Temren: Yapılan ilk etkin temrenlerdir. Kemikten teşekkül edildiği için zırh delmede başarısızdır. Fakat yapımı ucuz olduğundan Ortaçağ Avrupasında bile kullanılmıştır.
B) Bakır Temren: Kemikten daha etkili fakat demir temrenlerden daha etkisizdir. Demirden daha hafif olduğu için zırhsız uzak hedefleri vurmakta kullanılmıştır.
C) Demir Temren: Zırh delmekte çok etkilidir ancak pahalı olması ve ağırlığından ötürü uzun mesafelerde etkisizleşmesi nedeniyle kısa mesafeler içi tercih edilmiştir. İyi bir yayla atıldığında kalkanları bile delebilmektedir.
D) Kancalı Temren: Bu tip temrenler temrenin sivri taraflarına aksi yönde çıkıntılar eklenerek şekillendirilmişlerdir. Geriye doğru şekillendirilen çıkıntılar bir kanca halini alarak vücuda girdiğinde dışarı çıkarılmasını engelliyordu. Çıkarmak için zorlandığında açtığı yaranın etkisi de büyüyordu.
E) Çavuş Oku: Öldürme amacından ziyade çıkardığı seslerle nereye yönelineceğini gösteren ve düşmanın moral  motivasyonunu bozan temrenlerdir. Kemik ya da hafif metalden yapılır, üzerine hava akımının içinden geçeceği delikler açılırdı. Böylelikle ok fırlatıldıktan sonra havada içinden geçen hava akımı okun tiz bir sesle, ıslık sesi çıkarır gibi hareket etmesini sağlardı. Osmanlılarda kıdemli askerlere (çavuşlara) verildiği için Çavuş Oku dendiği rivayet edilir.
F) Alevli Temren: Delme amaçlı yapılmaz, hafif malzeme kullanılarak yanıcı maddelerle sarılırdı. Yangın çıkarmak ve karanlıkta istikamet vermek için kullanabiliniyordu.
G) Zehirli Temren: Temrenin ucuna içinde zehir tutan hazneler eklenerek yapılandırılıyordu. Düşman için en ölümcül temrenlerden biridir.
H) Yumuşak Temren: Kauçuk benzeri yumuşak maddelerden yapıldığı için savaşta değil oyun ya da eğitimlerde kullanılırdı. Vurulan hedeflere zarar vermezdi.

----------

